# Awaiting Miscarriage



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

I am currently awaiting my second miscarriage and am very scared. My first was in July and I was about 5 weeks along. It was more or less a chemical pregnancy - no sac was ever seen on the u/s. That miscarriage was much like a period, just a little heavier. This one is different. I am 8 weeks along and the sac and placenta were seen on the u/s. There was evidence of a subchorionic hemmhorage. (That happened on Saturday - a brief episode of intense bleeding with no tissue.) I took my last progesterone suppository yesterday at 6am so it should be out of my system now and I am just waiting for things to happen.

I am scared to go to work, 30 minutes from my home and hospital. The bleeding episode on Saturday happened while I was there and I had to rush home because I didn't have a change of clothes.

I have several medicinal teas (ginger, parsely, moon cycle, RRL) that I am considering taking to help move things along - waiting for the inevitable is hard. I think my body is confused after having been on progesterone and I am concerned that the miscarriage won't progress readily. I really want this to happen naturally for the notion of a D and C concerns me. Does anyone have any advice for how I can help this process happen smoothly, naturally, and sooner rather than later? Many thanks and my heart goes out to all of those who have had to go through this and worse.


----------



## chels_c2000 (Jul 29, 2007)

I am in a similiar boat. I am awaiting a misscarriage as well. I don't know what will help things progress but I just wanted you to know you are not alone. I would love to know what would speed up the process as well. My prayers are with you.


----------



## mommyof3andcountin (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm pretty sure red rasperry tea is supposed to get the uterus in shape. Maybe that would help? I wouldn't worry about it for a week, though. When I was "waiting" I wore a overnight maxi all day, and kept a change of clothes in the car (when I did go out, which was rarely.)

If it helps, I started spotting on a Sunday, then delivered my baby 3 days later on Wednesday. I bled for a week and a half off and on, some days were super heavy, some were lighter, not in that order.

It helped me to know that I got to hold my baby a little longer inside before he was brought into the world. I agree it was hard, but just knowing that soon I'd be without him helped me cherish the time I had left with him, KWIM?


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

I know what you mean. Saying goodbye is so so hard. We have had to do that several times during this pregnancy, watching my hCG levels rise and plateau. We knew something was not right, no matter how much we hoped and prayed for a miracle.

In the beginning of this pregnancy, I truly felt my baby's presence. I was very much connected to it from the moment it implanted. At first, things were going well. One morning I woke up in a panic - I felt no different physically, but I had a feeling something was wrong. Sure enough, my beta hCG test the next day showed that my levels were plateauing for the first time. They continued to rise and slow over the next few weeks and we held out hope. But I remember one night a few weeks ago when I had a sudden surge of sorrow. I recall holding my belly and saying "I just don't want to let you go. I love you. I love you. Thank you for being here. I am so sorry that my body failed you." I think that is when our baby left us. Ever since then, I have felt empty and numb. The gestational sac has continued to grow, but our baby did not.

I suppose this is why I am having a hard time waiting for the miscarriage. I am so sad that you are going through the same thing, chels. I hope that things happen peacefully for you.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

First here's a









I'm so sorry about your loss. I lurk alot in the TTC & DDC so I've come across some of your posts. So sorry.

I had a m/c in March. It was very long and drawn out unfortunately. My hcg was good but my progesterone was 2.9. I ended up taking the prometrium until I found out that my hcg wasn't rising. I bled off/on for a month and it took several more weeks after that to ovulate. My body/mind didn't want to let go I guess









I thought I'd post the link to the thread I had started about using herbs to complete a m/c :
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=662465


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

I too am waiting to bleed. I had a small for gestational age u/s, then a no heartbeat u/s, then a no baby u/s. So sad! I had acupuncture yesterday and I am taking some chinese herbs (sheng hua tang formula). I have been spotting on and off for weeks, so I understand your feelings. I want to have a nice purging bleed! like AF, but my body is holding on... I was drinking RRL tea and taking EPO, but it didn't seem to be moving things along. I feel a little more confident in the chinese herbs because the spotting is a little darker and thicker today. But, my temps are still up, so my guess is my progesterone is still high. I really have no idea when my body will work this all out.
I hope we can all move through this gracefully and I have all of you in my thoughts.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Red Raspberry Leaf, False Unicorn, & Lobelia will help the process start, go smoothly, and keep you from bleeding too much.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your support. My heart breaks for the other women going through this as well.

I have been drinking parsley tea all day and am a bit crampy, but that seems to be happening in the evening lately. My bbs are sore again so it seems my body is still trying to support the pregnancy with progesterone. I haven't had any spotting or bleeding since Saturday. Nothing. Not even old blood. Coincidentally, I have an appointment tomorrow with my acupuncturist. He also does Maya Abdominal Massage. Maybe that will help.


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm so sad for you.







I hope your body gets going. I've also heard those herbs can be helpful for miscarriage. I know that our herb store doesn't carry false unicorn because it's endangered.

I got a call from the OB. The "tissue" has been sent to pathology







:and my hcg has already dropped to 550. (It was over 19,000 less than a week ago.) I bawled. Have had to stay holed up in my office because my nose and eyes are so red from crying.








:Kimberly


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Chesapeake-My breasts were really sore during my m/c and still are, It's 5 weeks past my miscarriage. I don't know if that means anything or not. *hugs*

Labortrials/Kimberly-I am so sorry. *hugs*


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

Hmmm. I'm glad you mentioned that, normajean. I won't be too concerned about the bb soreness then. One less thing to worry about!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
...I got a call from the OB. The "tissue" has been sent to pathology







:and my hcg has already dropped to 550. (It was over 19,000 less than a week ago.) I bawled. Have had to stay holed up in my office because my nose and eyes are so red from crying.







:Kimberly

Kimberly - my thoughts are with you. This is just so painful.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

Just wanted to update you guys in case some of this might be useful to others awaiting a m/c...

I was 8 weeks along yesterday. I went off progesterone suppositories on Monday morning after we learned the pregnancy would not be continuing







:. Since Tuesday, I have been drinking 3 cups of strong tea (daily) made from parsley and ginger. Also have been drinking lots of OJ (something about Vit. C blocking progesterone). Had an acupuncture treatment last night and low and behold, I began bleeding and cramping this morning. I have continued accupressure throughout the day (points Co4 and Sp6 - see http://www.childbirthsolutions.com/a...sure/index.php).
The cramping is now increasing in intensity, turning into contractions, and I am passing large bits of material. I hope this doesn't stall out or drag on. It is so hard to say goodbye.

I hope this may be of use to someone, although I wish no one to ever have to go through this.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
It is so hard to say goodbye.

I hope this may be of use to someone, although I wish no one to ever have to go through this.

Saying goodbye is a tough thing. Be strong, mama.


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

I remember you from the June DDC and I remember your struggles early on in your pregnancy. I am soo sorry to see you here. I don't have any advice for your situation, just a healing hug.

For myself, I drank RRL tea. I'll never know if it worked or not, but it made sense to me that it would help my uterus be strong.

Healing vibes to you


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for your kind words Mamas. The cramping strengthened throughout the day yesterday and our tiny tiny baby was born in his/her sac at 3:45. We will bury our little one today in a small wooden box that my husband gave me 10 years ago - he had written "I love you" in it.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

(((((Hugs))))))))))


----------



## mysticlotus (Oct 18, 2007)

Love and Light to you dear, be good to yourself. Relax, Reflect, and then Recoup. Please continue the Red Raspberry and I hope you have a support system in place. We are all here for you too. Be blessed.


----------



## terrabella (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Thanks for your kind words Mamas. The cramping strengthened throughout the day yesterday and our tiny tiny baby was born in his/her sac at 3:45. We will bury our little one today in a small wooden box that my husband gave me 10 years ago - he had written "I love you" in it.


----------



## AnnieMarie (Dec 1, 2005)

ChesapeakeBorn - So sorry this has happened to you!!








I have thought of you often and wanted to pop into the june ddc to see how you were getting along.


----------



## Sunshine4004 (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Thanks for your kind words Mamas. The cramping strengthened throughout the day yesterday and our tiny tiny baby was born in his/her sac at 3:45. We will bury our little one today in a small wooden box that my husband gave me 10 years ago - he had written "I love you" in it.









He/she shares my birthday. This made my eyes well up to read your post. I am so sorry for your loss. That is so touching about the box.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks you, mamas. I am very greatful for you support.


----------

